# My Site - http://aquafiend.plantedtank.net



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

I started updating the site layout today, please feel free to give any feedback


----------



## ridns (Aug 9, 2002)

I get fish info when I click on plants.
:bounce: :angel: :hehe:


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

I havent finished that page yet


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Aint it a blast setting up a site... I spend hours on graphics and rearranging pages... its a lotta fun though !

I will keep an eye on it


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

It is fun, I would have been doing this earlier but I was buildinga corporate intranet set at work and really, REALLY didnt want to be looking at html all day.

I just fixed the plant profiles link (built a plant profiles page). There are no plants listed yet but I have the banner up.


----------

